# Sucking finger



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan has gone from biting me fingers to sucking on them now! He'd suck on my finger for ages if I'd let him and goes into a lil trance like stare 8O 

If I try and move my finger away to stroke him or anything he'll just try and grab onto my arm with his front paws to try and get at my finger again... 

Now it's not a huge problem (excpet when he dribbles lol) but should I keep discouraging him or what and will he grow out of it?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd discourage this behavior only because it's your finger and we're supposed to discourage them "playing with our hands".....ya know?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

but it's sooooo cute! lol

He is a lil obsessive about it so guess I'll have to try and stop him doing it...


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I guess you should discourage it, but that sounds so adorable!


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Unfortunatly you probably should. 
Once in a while with cats who are young enough and gentle with their mouths I will allow teething kittens to do this but that's all. 
Everyone loves cat drool!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sure it is cute though! :wink:


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

lol, Skunky used to do this after i weined him. he would literally try to stick my whole finger down his mouth when he did it. The most embarassing thng is he did it to visitors too. Everyone thoguht it was adorable. to break him of it i had to convince all my visitors to not let him do it. he eventually grew out of it.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Cleveland used to do that as a kitten, he'd curl up on my lap and such my little finger. He still does now and again, especially at night, curled up in bed.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan doesn't do it to anyone else except me... But there again I am the person he is in contact with the most because my boyfriend works loads.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's cute, but I'm afraid he won't grow out of it. It's like being a thumb sucker. The problem is that you're the thumb!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a thumb-sucker...he did it nightly as a kitten, but eventually he grew out of it. And you know, I kind of miss it. Every now and then when he's especially lovey he'll do it for a few seconds; it really *is* adorable! (Of course, he just turned 7 and weighs about 14 pounds, so I guess he's not my little baby any more!)

Cheers.
Dr. Jean


----------

